# Hhheeeeellllllpppppp!!!



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I am having problems getting the computer to see the ssc-32 card. It sees the usb to d9 plug in because it installs it as a human interface device. But using LynxTerm is not seeing the card.
I SERIOUSLY need help guys... Im running out of time and still need to get the routines made and cant do that till I get this thing working.

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HEEEEEEEEEEELP!


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

I would start by trying a different serial adapter, the usb to db9 are flakey, try a new cable, also, if you have another computer to test it on, that would narrow it down to software or adapter.


I did a little research and here is what I've found, I hope that it helps:
If the LED is going out and blinking as you say, then the software is talking to the correct port. Check to see that the baud rate jumpers are both installed for 115.2kbaud. Also check the program your using to make sure it's at the same baud rate. Although the LED going out and blinking is an indication that the SSC-32 is receiving data, it does not mean the data is at the correct baud rate. All jumpers are vertically orientated (when you can read SSC-32 on the card) so double check that...

One Guy even said that the 9v batteries were dead on his?...once he changed them everything worked.

I hope this helps.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Baud rates are very important. If the baud rate set in VSA and the rate on the card are not the same, nothing will work. There is also a setting on the computer under properties for the COM port for a baud rate. They all have to match.


----------

